# Dovetailing



## elroy (Dec 18, 2013)

I am new to dovetailing. What sized guide and bit do I need to work with wood 5/8" thick? I know a 7/16" template with 1/2" bit works fine for 1/2" thick wood.
Thank you.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm not sure what you're asking. I assume since you say bit and "template" that you're talking about a dovetail jig. Do you have a dovetail jig, if so which one? Are you looking to get a dovetail jig but want to know which jig? Are you doing through dovetails or half-blind dovetails? Bit angles are usually determined by the particular jig you use, and the manual will tell you what size bits to use on a particular thickness of wood. If you clarify your situation we might be able to come up with a less fuzzy answer.

And welcome to LumberJocks - the third friendliest place on the internet.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

On my jig there is a range of lumber thickness you can work with from 1/2" up to 1-1/8".
For half blind dovetails you can use several different bit sizes and angles.
For through dovetails, the bit angle must match the template. So if your jig has a 7 degree through dovetail template, you must use a 7 degree bit.

Like Joe said, it all depends on your jig.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Like the others observed, it depends on your dovetail jig. Always consult and follow the manual for your jig, and if you don't have one, most are available on line from the manufacturer. Finally, pay particular attention to any hints or suggestions given for use of a manufacturer's jig. Good luck and best wishes-it can be a little frustrating at first to get the hang of the jig.


----------



## woodmizer14 (Dec 8, 2013)

I will say that you get what you pay for, I tried a few of the less expensive before I bought my Leigh jig system . I feel that if you learn to cut hand dovetails first it makes it easier to learn the Jig of your choice.
I am thrilled that I have found this sight, Lumber Jocks Rock


----------

